# Trip Of A Lifetime- Venice, LA.- 2nd Annual Guy's Bash



## mdrobe2

Many of you know I booked a charter for me, my best friend from high school, my dad, and my brother in law last summer. We were slated for a 5 day stay at the guide's condo in Venice. He was providing meals, lodging, beverages, and fishing for 3 days. We were set for YFT, snapper, and inshore action. The weather did not cooperate so we ended up having to do a lot of redfishing in the rain, but we had fun, ate good food, and slayed the reds.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic162956-32-1.aspx

This year we booked a trip with Captain Mike Ellis, of Relentless Sportfishing Charters.

http://www.relentlesssportfishing.net/

Captain Mike Ellis- (504) 715-6597

[email protected]

Captain Mike Ellis is a true man's man in terms of guides. The guy works his ass off to put you on fish. He tied complicated knots and leaders effortlessly and quicker than a striking snake. He coaches you on technique while not pussyfooting around. He can throw a cast net or work a sabiki rig with the best of them, and bait is CRITICAL if you want to get YFT. He fishes out of a 33 footFreeman catamaran hull with twin 300 Suzuki 4 strokes.

http://www.freemanboatworks.com/Home_Page.html

The Freeman is the finest riding boat I have ever fished in, underway or at rest. Ithas plenty of beam to walk aroundand the cat hull provides an air cushion when you land after topping a wave- we had guys sleeping in bean bags while we ran 70 miles offshore in 2-4 foot seas. 

We booked lodging with Captain Ryan Lambert of Cajun Fishing Adventures.

http://www.cajunfishingadventures.com/

Captain Ryan Lambert- (985) 785-9833 or (504) 657-8717

The lodge Cajun Fishing Adventures owns and operates is first rate. The beds are VERY comfortable, and themeals, which are provided with your $100 dollar a night room rate are OUTSTANDING. They prepare breakfast (typical is homemade pancakes, sausage, bacon, eggs, juice, etc.) They pack big sandwiches, chips, crackers,cookies, etc. for lunch. They send a free lunch for your guide. They provide inshore guides but if you want to fish offshore they will still provide lodging and meals. This is the BEST place to stay in the Venice area- I have never even heard of better and I did a lot of research.Dinner is a treat- fried pork chops, fried speckled trout, wings, etc. Sides are usually made with shrimp and include pasta or rice. The food was RIDICULOUS- they even make dessert for you. Typically it is vanilla ice cream topped with sauces the chef prepares- bananas foster or strawberry were both excellent. If you decide to go you might consider tipping the fine folks that prepare your meals, make your beds, etc. We did, and it was money well spent.

So, on to the fishing. Here is a great photo toget things started...










We caught 4 yellowfin tuna (YFT) in the 50 to 70 pound class. Captain Mike is not one to BS you- he told me straight out a good day tuna fishing this time of year in these water conditions was one to three fish. We caught four. We would have caught five if Captain Mike would have been there to set the hook on one of the fish that Dad and I managed to miss somehow. The fish ate but did not run, and we had him on for a bit before the hook pulled. On the plus side, all of us on board Relentless got to witness a 60 pound YFT sky on a bait only to realize it was OUR bait. We landed the fish after the spectacular sight. I am here to tell you, andI think I speak for all of our party, catching YFT, even "small" ones, is no joke. I waited all my life to battle one then while in the midst of the fight was wishing I could pass the rod. Captain Mike won't hear of that sort of thing, and I think he was correct to challenge his anglers as men and let thembattle using stand up tackle, a belt, and 40 wide reels.

My Dad puts his arm around me and reassures me as I struggle with fighting my YFT...










I get bent over and made to look silly by the fish...










But here he is, showing color...










Dad had to take a break on the bow of Relentless after he whooped a tuna, or maybe the tuna whooped him. Notice the beam and comfort of the cat hull...










Captain Mike helped out the old man (kidding Dad) with his technique...










Fatherand son with the fruits of our labor...










We got some red snapper that showed off their colors. We could have kept a ton of snapper, but we followed the legal limit. We released a lot of nice reds while digging for AJ's...










Day one...4 YFT, snapper limit, and an AJ...










The "blue shirt crew", as we came to be known as at Cypress Cove Marina, with our catch...










Decent red snapper...










Adam (my best friend and airline pilot) shows how hard it is to be on vacation...










Day two...snapper limit with AJ's and a nice mangrove snapper Dad caught...










The AJ fishing was A BLAST! I got OWNED by one while fishing super line on a snapper rod, so the Captain decided to run to another spot he knew, and put us to work. He rigged a live threadfin on a Senator with a custom roller guide rod rigged with 300 pound test mono. We would drop bait, then wait for an AJ strike. When we got bit he would move out from the rig with the rod still in the holder, then let us belt up and tackle the AJ's on the 300 lb. test with no drag. It was a fist fight, and I now see why they call AJ's reef donkeys. I no longer want to to go try to catch goliath grouper the same way. Dad almost went overboard. I told him not to let go of the rod and the Captain grabbed him by the seat of the pants to keep him in the boat. The current was running too strong to fish the big mangrove snapper that live around the rigs but we lucked into one, with Dad jacking him up and landing him.

Dad shows the mangrove vs. the red snapper...










The crew and captain on board Relentless...










We put all our vacuum sealed fillets in the back of my brother in law's King Ranch F-150 to show the meat from our 2 days of fishing...










My brother in law Gary shows off his YFT...










Adam with his YFT...










Dad puts a bend in his rod...










Then gets bent over...










Snapper are piling up for Adam...










We put a dollar in each reel out of superstition from the captain. We didn't catch a YFT all day on areel that did not have a dollar, and we let all of then go into the water after each strike...










YFT coming to the gaff...










Part two...










You have to eat the heart of your first yellowfin. I didn't make the rules, but I have sense enough not to defy the angling gods. I'll spare you the pics of the rest of us doing it...

Adam does it right...










Mess o' fish...










I hope you all had as good a time reading this as we did catching the fish. Videos will be uploaded and posted soon. Let me know if you book a trip.


----------



## Gump

Congrats on a good trip, I am glad the weather cooperated for you this year.


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks Jeff (Gump). The only thing that woud have made the trip better was if you were there. We were all talking about you and how much we enjoyed our times on the river...


----------



## Ultralite

well...damn! i'm a picture person mostly mike and i'll read this in depth later and hear it from the horses mouth...looked and sounded like one helluva trip of a lifetime...i'm envious and proud all at once...you did good brotha...



thanks for the best report and pictures...looking forward to the videos...



i am going to do that before i meet my maker...


----------



## mdrobe2

Kirkland- you can go with us next year. Gary added up how much fish he had based on weight and cost from the store and he figured out he went on the trip for free based on what he would have spent on the fillets he brought home. Needless to say you need to make some room in your freezer if you don't have any. I had to throw away half the stuff in my freezer to make room for the 70 quart cooler full of fillets I brought home. I have plenty of YFT I am going to bring by your house for you. The pieces look like pot roasts!


----------



## mdrobe2

Jeff the seas were pretty favorable the first day but kind of dicey the second. Not all of us go out to the rig in a 300 foot boat like you...


----------



## Gump

When I asked about the seas, I should have been more specific,..I was curious as to whether or not it picked up on you while offshore, or were you confronted with it upon departure. Either way, it looks like your trip was worth it regardless of the seas. Congrats again on a nice mess of fish.


----------



## JEC

Good job Mike!!! I can't wait to taste some of them YFT:hungry


----------



## mdrobe2

Bump to the top...

Folks I sure would love to read some more replies. The only replies I have so far are from people I know. It is a lot of time and effort to post a long report with pics. Let me know what you think please. Main reason for posting the report was to let everyone know what there is to catch and where there is to stay in Venice and give some advertising to the guide and the lodge, who are both great services. I have video but the audio is not linking up with the video andI don't know what the problem is.I had my brother in law put the vids on my memory card using his Mac, which I am not familiar with.I will post vids if I can get it ciphered.


----------



## mdrobe2

I should add that I don't see the problem with the red snapper fishery in the Gulf. Many of you have posted the same thing, but I want to reiterate it. I think it's a problem when you are releasing countless red snapper in the 10 pound class while trying to get AJ's. Something's gotta give.I should also add that Captain Mike's catamaran hull cruised at 40 miles per hour for us, burning about $600 in fuel during 2 days fishing. Pretty sweet.


----------



## bluffman2

Mike, thank you for a detailed report...you guys have a trip to remember for the rest of your life....i can only say good things about the people you mentioned above...ive heard from numerous sources how well of a outfit they run down there.....glad you all had a good time.....

give Kirkland a fillet and tell him Ill pick it up soon oke


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks for the reply bluffman. I think you are right on the money about Kirkland- raiding that guy's freezer is like a treasure hunt. It gets even better whenI show up and Dale is cooking something, though Mike is no slouch himself. Isure am glad to have them just down the street!


----------



## John Becker

> *mdrobe2 (7/25/2009)*Bump to the top...
> 
> 
> 
> Folks I sure would love to read some more replies. The only replies I have so far are from people I know.




This is, for the most part, a local fishing forum. I guess "grats" would be the only response in order, but not everyone can relate to your fishing report from California?



Thanks for your report and pics, but I'm not able to fish in your area. Hopefully you get more fish like the ones you pictured!


----------



## mdrobe2

John Becker- Please allow me to clarify we were fishing in Venice, Louisiana. It is an hour from New Orleans. Thank you for reading my post and for the reply. I'm as local as they come- Innerarity Point (Pensacola). Been on this site since it was called Fish The Bridge.com. Thanks again for reading and replying.


----------



## John Becker

ahh gotcha. Guess my haste assumed Ca not La. :banghead


----------



## mdrobe2

No worries JB. Thanks again for reading and replying...


----------



## DoubleD

Thanks for the great report and pictures! Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## beastmasters

May I ask what the rates are for a two day trip?

What about overnight trips.

Thanks ,

Robert Martin


----------



## mpmorr

Great report Mike, Capt Mike Rocks, he is good people that is for sure. I am sooooooo Jealous:clap


----------



## mdrobe2

> *beastmasters (7/30/2009)*May I ask what the rates are for a two day trip?
> 
> What about overnight trips.
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Robert Martin


Robert- We spent $3600 on our 2 days including tips and fuel. Split 4 ways it was fine. The time spent with friends and family was great at any cost. Captain Mike's overnight rate should be on his web site or just call him or e-mail him. Phone calls get quicker responses this time of year though- he is fishing a lot.


----------



## Snatch it

Great report nice pics


----------



## mdrobe2

Bumping my report hoping some of you might want to go with me next time! PM me and we will line up a PFF trip!


----------

